
 How to make money with free software... - prakash
http://pythonide.blogspot.com/2008/10/how-to-make-money-with-free-software.html
======
r7000
I didn't realize that the headline would be so.. literal.

Very inspiring modern design.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
Money shot: _I would have loved to release the coin under the GPL, which could
maybe solve the financial crisis. However for obvious reasons I was not
allowed to do that._

------
Timothee
Good read! I really like the way every single detail was thought out and
actually made sense. It happens quite often that the explanations for a design
are corny and far-stretched.

------
vlad
Looks like they've decided to make a 10 Euro "gold" version of the coin as
well. <http://en.knm.nl/domains/knm/content/arch10_2008s.jpg>

------
nuclear_eclipse
It's absolutely amazing how much thought, detail, and reference to national
heritage and geography goes into the design of coins. The only sad part is
that (at least here in the US) 95% of citizens couldn't care less, _even if_
they could comprehend what they were actually seeing on the coin's faces.

~~~
helveticaman
What about state quarters? Plus, what about coin collectors in general?

~~~
astine
Most people aren't coin collectors. Also, some of the designs on the state
quarters leave a little to be desired.

------
maximilian
I wish the united states would have competitions for its coinage. I've seen
mind-blowing designs from both the netherlands and the UK that are just
amazing, while we get boring coins and bills (some of which have HUGE text set
in the wrong typeface - $20, i'm looking at you)

------
ojbyrne
s/misleading/inspired/ title. Fooled me, I'll admit it.

------
louislouis
I want one of those.

~~~
delano
I'm late reading about this coin but I'm going to the Post Office tomorrow to
see if they have any left. Do you want me to get an extra one?

------
intellibitz
Very well done.

